# Why not buy HR10250 online? Instead of DirecTV?



## jym (Aug 15, 2006)

I was about to purchase/lease three HR10-250s from DirecTV. First is $299 and other two are $399 each. Can not get them to come down. 

I was surprised to search online and find them as cheap as $308. Still a lease but a lot less than $399.

SHould'nt I just lease the other two online instead of from DirecTV?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Sknzfan (Aug 26, 2006)

Good Question...I can't believe if you were going to Lease them Directly from D* that they wouldn't give you a Price Break to the tune of say $299. Ea. ?
I called Retention after trying my First HR10 and a D* DVR + and Asked if I could buy an HR10...they said Sure but their $399.00 I said well " I" was thinking in the Range of say $100-150....she said let me see what I can do....
I pointed out that I AM a ST holder and 10 yr Customer that had NEVER asked for a Thing.....She said How does $19.95 S&H + Tax sound...I said When can you send it....it was installed about 5 days later....!
Doin' the D* Dance !!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jym said:


> I was surprised to search online and find them as cheap as $308.


By all means, make sure that you can get multiple units at that price. With the leasing plan the retailers are having to scramble for every advantage and some may be posting after rebate pricing.


----------



## igolfchip (Jun 20, 2005)

Sknzfan said:


> Good Question...I can't believe if you were going to Lease them Directly from D* that they wouldn't give you a Price Break to the tune of say $299. Ea. ?
> I called Retention after trying my First HR10 and a D* DVR + and Asked if I could buy an HR10...they said Sure but their $399.00 I said well " I" was thinking in the Range of say $100-150....she said let me see what I can do....
> I pointed out that I AM a ST holder and 10 yr Customer that had NEVER asked for a Thing.....She said How does $19.95 S&H + Tax sound...I said When can you send it....it was installed about 5 days later....!
> Doin' the D* Dance !!!


Will the HD versions work without HD? Wondering if the functionality is superior to the R15 and worth having even though I don't yet want / need HD.
Thanks!
Chip


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

igolfchip said:


> Will the HD versions work without HD? Wondering if the functionality is superior to the R15 and worth having even though I don't yet want / need HD.
> Thanks!
> Chip


Yes, it'll work fine.....when using composite or S-video you'll just need to set the HR10-250's output to 480i. (Capacity is ~200 hours when used for SD programming).

If you can't get a deal from D* they're available online for $299 > http://www.6ave.com/product.jsp?zipz=11001&x=HR10250&w=1


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

If you buy the units on ebay then you will probably own them unless the auction is hosted by a DTV retailer. I would personally prefer to own a DTivo or HDTivo since I like to tweak them a lot but I wouldn't have a problem leasing any other DTV hardware. The benefit of leasing means that you'll essentially get the hardware with a lifetime warranty vs. the 90 day warranty supplied with the units you buy outright.


----------

